

Http://www.Google.com/search?q=recursion - franze
http://www.google.com/search?q=recursion

======
timrobinson
Also see the comments on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2124193>

------
richchan
Other easter eggs:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=anagram>
<http://www.google.com/search?q=ascii+art>

------
js2
<http://google.blogspace.com/archives/001066>

_Terry noted that when she searched for "Google" and clicked I'm Feeling Look
and nothing happened! "In Computer Science we call that recursion. [...]
Sergey's giving me a dirty look." And then Sergey suggested it was
"idempotence"._

